# DCC and Phoenix Sound



## rtcurtis (Feb 12, 2009)

Greetings,
I don't post here much but read it quite a bit, I am always impressed about the amount of knowledge there is here and the willingness to help.

I think I have a pretty simple question here. I have an Aristo Dash 9 that I want add a decoder with Phoenix sound, I believe the sound I have is the P8. I plan on using the DIgitrax DG583AR since it plugs right in. So when I hook up the sound to the aristo board I assume all I need to do is hook it up like I would with straight DC, just plug in the power and sound connections, is this correct? After that will I have all the features of the sound available from my controller? 

As a side note I have a couple of Dash 9's with the QSI sound and it is great, since they are not avaialbe anymore I guess I have to go this route. 
Thanks,
Rick 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, I think you're going to have to change the address of the P8 to match the address of the DG583AR. The default address of the P8 is 3.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And you will want a way to independently control how to program each separately. 

There is the "decoder lock" method, and also the method to give both the same short address but different long addresses. If this sounds like Greek to you, then try my most recommended method, put a spst switch in line with the phoenix input (one of the track feeds)... if the Phoenix is connected when you try to program the Digitrax (on a programming track), you will have problems, may not even be able to program at all. 

Jim's suggestion on setting both to the same address is simple and straightforward, it's also what I recommend the most. There are other ways to do it, like give each a separate address and consist them, but now you have more complex operation, and you still have not solved the programming track issue. 

Those are my best recommendations. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If you haven't, definitely invest in the PC programming software interface for the Phoenix. You'll have control over the sounds without it, so it's not mandatory, but you'll be set with what "they" gave you at the factory in terms of how the sounds react to the locomotive. If you want to do any level of customizing (such as turning on/off automatic horns, etc.), then you need the PC interface to do so. 

Later, 

K


----------



## rtcurtis (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I'm not sure if this is the way I am going to go yet but it doesn't seem too complicated. I might wait on QSI if they every get the Titan out.

Thanks again,
Rick


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Zimo has a programmable decoder with sound for a dash9. For around $200 you get 6 amp decoder, 10 watts audio and light control (ditch lights, Gyro, and even smoke control!! 

Everything in one package!! 

Go to zimo.at and look at the MX695 specs. This decoder can even control the fan motor speed!!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I would be wary of using that Digitrax decoder in the Dash-9. A friend of mine toasted two of them because they can't handle sustained high current draws the Dash-9 can generate. He ended up using a Massoth XL and had no more problems. That way you could still use your Phoenix, but in that case I would say the Phoenix programming software is a must. If, on the other hand, you want to go with a combination motor/sound decoder, I would go with Dans suggestion of the Zimo MX695 and save your P8 for another application. If I were in your situation I'd go with the Zimo....

Keith


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The issue may be the quality of the Zimo sound for the Dash-9 compared to the Phoenix Dash-9 sound.


----------

